# 4R100 failure



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I won't bore everyone with a long story unless you want more details. 

'99 F550 7.3 with 4R100. 

Tranny cooked last January, brought it in for a rebuild and they pulled these codes:

P1690 Wastegate solenoid circuit
P0471 Exhaust pressure sensor performance
P0470 Exhaust pressure Sen. Circuit

THIS ISSUE NEEDS TO BE FIXED. THIS COULD/CAN/DID LEND A HAND IN THE TRANSMISSION FAILURE. 

I am getting mixed messages. They're telling me that low turbo boost was overworking the engine and causing the tranny to slip and burn up. 

So they rebuilt it. 2 nights later it cooked again. They tell me operator abuse, then admit there was an internal parts failure. 

Installed a reman. Makes it a few nights again and cooks. 

Installed another reman. Hauls a total of 8 yards of toposil. A different mechanic is test driving it and it cooks again. No load, no plow. 

Different shop replaced it. Fixed the issues, plus RMS, rusted manifolds, etc and placed a HD transmission in it with aux. electric cooler. It's never gone over 150 on the gauge, and never another problem. 

So much for the short story. 

Can low turbo boost cause the engine to lug that bad that it will cook the tranny? 

The first shop continues to tell me that this was the cause.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Wouldn't low turbo boost be noticed in engine performance....Did the driver of said vehicle notice poor performance before cooking the tranny.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

One would think, wouldn't one?

Little more info. 

Same tranny shop blamed a tranny failure in a Chevy on a random misfire from a bad plug wire. They also blamed a shifting issue (after their rebuild) on a bad engine sensor. 

I'm not too bright, but I see a pattern.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1935402 said:


> Can low turbo boost cause the engine to lug that bad that it will cook the tranny?
> 
> no
> 
> The first shop continues to tell me that this was the cause.


because they do not know what they are doing, but refuse to admit it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tjctransport;1935464 said:


> because they do not know what they are doing, but refuse to admit it.


Had that figured out, just trying to confirm.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

low boost + fuel = rolling coal.

so what if you lug the engine or use low rpm's (other than its not good for the engine,)

If the TC spins slowly because of low rpms it woun't up shift or shifts into 2nd
Kind of like idelin around town...

bad TC? or they didn't clean out the cooler and it sucked in crap?


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

Mark - I'm not sure if you have ever had a tranny apart before or not but they are not really rocket science like everyone seems to think. I am not familiar with said transmission but they generally all work the same way. Hydraulic pressure is what "clamps" the clutches together. If you have low pressure the clutches will slip and overheat, causing failure. Then you also have "hard parts" such as planetaries, sun shells, ect. that can break and cause failure. I'm not 100% positive but an engine that is low on power would cause less stress on a transmission. To me it sounds like you were receiving a poor rebuid. The term "rebuild" is a broad term. Some guys just replace the obvious damaged parts and claim they are "rebuilt". However, a solenoid that is not allowing the correct pressure to be applied to the clutches would not be so obvious. I have a feeling you got a "rebuild" that either had inferior parts or who ever did the "rebuild" did not replace all the parts. You got hosed, sorry.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey, I need details.


Did the guy who did the work walk around with a timmys
in one hand and a 12" RandyDog in the other?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1935402 said:


> I won't bore everyone with a long story unless you want more details.
> 
> '99 F550 7.3 with 4R100.
> 
> ...


I would guess you had a clogged/restricted stock cooler or lines. By the way that tube for exhaust pressure is known to clog causing those codes. New ones are cheap or pull old one off and clean it.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

"So much for the short story. 

Can low turbo boost cause the engine to lug that bad that it will cook the tranny? "

First thought is NO.

Now I don't fix Fords much so this is just from an automotive background.
If the trans line pressures are controlled by the computer, having low boost could cause low line pressure and make the clutches slip. This would be because the computer thinks the engine is not making any power. 
Now take this with a grain of salt because it is hypothetical. Just an idea.

I friend of mine had a late 90's F350 gas, that in 30k miles ate three transmissions. All under warranty. For the 4th one it was replaced with a factory new one. Problems Fixed. First three where fixed at the Ford Dealer.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Mark my tranny guy is great and he stands behind his work. When he rebuilt my tranny it was almost bulletproof. 2 years of heavy abuse. From plowing to towing. And some hardcore off-road use. And when I junked my Blazer ZR2 it was still running and shifting fine. The frame was bent and cracking. Do to jumping and hard landings


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Just proving trip edges saves transmissions.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;1935402 said:


> I won't bore everyone with a long story unless you want more details.
> 
> '99 F550 7.3 with 4R100.
> 
> ...


That's crap. A low boost issue wouldn't cook a trans. I had low boost issues in my 7.3 for a couple months while chasing the issue. If it's low on power, it'll drop a gear to compensate not grenade.

I'm betting they didn't change the trans cooler, or even flush it and it had a bunch of crap in the lines or clogged. That's pretty standard to replace and I'm betting they didn't bother. Cooler is almost always the cause of failure, and why the 6.0 cooler is almost a mandatory upgrade.



kimber750;1935560 said:


> I would guess you had a clogged/restricted stock cooler or lines. By the way that tube for exhaust pressure is known to clog causing those codes. New ones are cheap or pull old one off and clean it.


Bingo.

It's $40 for the line and easier to just replace it as it might have small cracks in the line.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Mark sorry to here about your trans woes. Speaking as a shop owner\ tech who specializes in light diesel and until 8 years ago overhauled all of our automatics, We will repair a trans:solenoids,wireing etc but if it needs overhaul they come from Jasper. The EBP codes and the po1690 have nothing to do with your trans failure. We stopped bench overhauling transmissions when it became clear modern, lightened,electronic, multispeed transmissions need specialized care to address case straightness,valve body bore wear, crossleaks, updates,and other issues too numerous to list here. The beer bottle on the bench overhaul shops are dead,they just dont know enough to lay down.They have gone by the way of starter and alternator rebuilders. You can not remanufacture a modern trans on the bench in a shop, nevermind at a competitive price and warranty.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well, this brings me back the day of the Ford disaster with the 5R110 back in '05. We had 2, one made it 500 miles before the planetary "walked out" and it stopped shifting. The second one had the weak snap ring that fell out and blew a hole in the side of the case. 

So I was talking to the mechanic and the service writer about #2. First of all, they stated the reason the case cracked was due to operator error, not stopping before shifting. And Ford would warranty it once, but not again because of the abuse. They were explaining to me how great of a tranny the Torqshift was. It has this neato thing programmed into it that won't allow the transmission to shift from F to R or R to F when movement is sensed on the output shaft. 

At this point, they were probably wondering why my jaw was on the floor. I asked them if they realized what they just said. They looked at me with stares as blank as obama's mind. I said something along the lines of "If the transmission won't shift if movement is sensed, how can this failure be blamed on abuse?" I then asked them about the other 13 SD's they had sitting in the lot with blown Torqshifts. And the Torqshifts that were dropping like flies all over the country and Canada. These mental midgets replied "We didn't think of that." 

Stupid **** for brains. 

So when I hear BS like low turbo boost causing a tranny to fail, my BS meter pegs. When I hear "operator abuse" before they look at it, my BS meter goes to at least halfway. When I hear "too heavy of a load while plowing" my BS meter is a millimeter from pegging. Never mind the thousands if not millions of 4R100's and E4OD's that are on the road, hauling trailers and loads all over the freaking country. 

So this is basically for my satisfaction, asking what you all think. I will no longer darken the doorstep of this company. I will also tell any other plower I come in contact with what a bunch of shysters these aholes are. And have learned an expensive lesson.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

That's actually pretty funny that the reason they cited was also something that couldn't happen thanks to not allowing it to shift before stopping. Sounds like a bunch of morons running a shop and looking for any and all reasons to not warranty work.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

:laughing: "They looked at me with stares as blank as obama's mind." Thumbs Up :laughing:

 I just spit my coffee out my nose.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1936294 said:


> Well, this brings me back the day of the Ford disaster with the 5R110 back in '05. We had 2, one made it 500 miles before the planetary "walked out" and it stopped shifting. The second one had the weak snap ring that fell out and blew a hole in the side of the case.
> 
> So I was talking to the mechanic and the service writer about #2. First of all, they stated the reason the case cracked was due to operator error, not stopping before shifting. And Ford would warranty it once, but not again because of the abuse. They were explaining to me how great of a tranny the Torqshift was. It has this neato thing programmed into it that won't allow the transmission to shift from F to R or R to F when movement is sensed on the output shaft.
> 
> ...


You have the worse luck with slush boxes. Maybe stop believing everything you read here and not use plow fluid in the tranny.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750;1936312 said:


> You have the worse luck with slush boxes. Maybe stop believing everything you read here and not use plow fluid in the tranny.


LOL, but they're the same.

Between that conversation and many other service failures from 3 different Ford dealers in the area, it is one of the reasons I bought a Ram.

My BIL had to deal with BS on his 6.7 that seized up on him after he had it back to them 6 times and they told him everything was fine. After it was towed in and he called to check on it a few days later, the idiot told him they had to get it started to check codes. That was the one dealer I never tried. Guess why.

Between electric spreaders and ****** Ford dealers, I might start drinking as heavily as Defcon.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn Mark you have about the worst mechanical luck of anyone I know.

If you have any more Ford trans issues: Brian's Truck Shop, Lead Hill Arkansas. It's worth it. Call and talk to him about his warranty and how they stand behind their transmissions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Black cloud, unfortunately. 

Actually, I had 2 of Brian's in 2 trucks. Loved them. But when they crap out in the middle of a storm or last year in the middle of a 3 month long storm, I can't wait for him. 

If I ever make any money, I am going to buy one and keep it on the shelf. I have 4 7.3's. If one goes out, drop it, flush the coolers, and install the new one and be on the road in a day or day and a half.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm betting this would be a good question for Mike.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;1936381 said:


> I'm betting this would be a good question for Mike.


What a great idea.

That's why I did. Lol


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

JD Dave;1936381 said:


> I'm betting this would be a good question for Mike.


Transmissions in Ventracs Never Fail...............:waving:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1936368 said:


> If I ever make any money, I am going to buy one and keep it on the shelf.


Now you're truly dreaming...make money?!?

Sorry for the thread derailment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen;1936461 said:


> Now you're truly dreaming...make money?!?
> 
> Sorry for the thread derailment.


IKR.......................  :angry: :crying:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Defcon 5;1936405 said:


> Transmissions in Ventracs Never Fail...............:waving:


Iike you would know.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Hey Mark!
Next time you have a trans related question, Call John at Capizzi Automotive in Holland. I know its a few miles away, but he truely is a Trans expert. I have had him do a few differant transmissions for me. Once he's done with them, you dont have to worry of a failure again.

BTW, my 96 and our 03 both have had the boost codes stored and have never caused any problems. Its never thrown the light on, and I dont notice any performance issues.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Plowtoy;1936519 said:


> Hey Mark!
> Next time you have a trans related question, Call John at Capizzi Automotive in Holland. I know its a few miles away, but he truely is a Trans expert. I have had him do a few differant transmissions for me. Once he's done with them, you dont have to worry of a failure again.
> 
> BTW, my 96 and our 03 both have had the boost codes stored and have never caused any problems. Its never thrown the light on, and I dont notice any performance issues.


I'm open to trying new people, mainly when the previous lie and BS me.

Thanks, will do. I might call anyways just to get his opinion on it. I'm kinda over it. Barely


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Mark,

Try an Allison. Have not had one go bad yet. First one has 225k plus on it. I went through the "operator error" issues as well until we bought our first Allison. Interesting same operators.  I know, I know, you don't like GM


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Herm Witte;1936637 said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Try an Allison. Have not had one go bad yet. First one has 225k plus on it. I went through the "operator error" issues as well until we bought our first Allison. Interesting same operators.  I know, I know, you don't like GM


With you on the Allison.

We have some gremlins on our Kodiak, but it looks to be electrical in powering the trans. Ultimately we don't have any problems unless we are using the plow.

Blew a trans on our 05' ford F-150. Having Shift Rite do a stage 2 upgrade and are picking it up today. If anyone is interested, we can post the results. Ultimately a shift kit, heavy duty reverse band, and heavy duty clutches. Also adding another fiber/steel to the reverse clutch.

......


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Herm Witte;1936637 said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Try an Allison. Have not had one go bad yet. First one has 225k plus on it. I went through the "operator error" issues as well until we bought our first Allison. Interesting same operators.  I know, I know, you don't like GM


why downgrade? 
the 4R100 is good for well over 1000 FTLBS torque. the allison is only good for around 900 FTLBS torque.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tjctransport;1936697 said:


> why downgrade?
> the 4R100 is good for well over 1000 FTLBS torque. the allison is only good for around 900 FTLBS torque.


So you're telling us a 4R100 is better than a 5 or 6 speed Allison 1000?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Herm Witte;1936637 said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Try an Allison. Have not had one go bad yet. First one has 225k plus on it. I went through the "operator error" issues as well until we bought our first Allison. Interesting same operators.  I know, I know, you don't like GM


I have the Ram ready to go, finally.

We'll see how the Aisin does.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;1936741 said:


> I have the Ram ready to go, finally.
> 
> We'll see how the Aisin does.


Hopefully better then 2 of the ones I've had experience with. Neither made it much past 70k before they needed to be rebuilt.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

tjctransport;1936697 said:


> why downgrade?
> the 4R100 is good for well over 1000 FTLBS torque. the allison is only good for around 900 FTLBS torque.


I'm just say in the Allison don't break.  I may be an ignorant 60 year old but does that 100 lbs of torque differential really matter for most if not all we do?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Herm people that have never owned an Allison don't really understand. On a stock powered truck they're basically indestructible. Some may argue they're are to slow in reverse but the slower speed keeps most people out of trouble.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ a lot of transmission lore being discussed around a bottle.


Complaint: banging, or erratic shift feel on one or all shifts, may correct temporarily if adapts reset but comes back, no codes present.
Codes P0871 or P0872 shift valve E stuck on or off.

Complaint: Truck will not back up, may or may not move forward, have upshift problems. May or may not have trouble codes.

Complaint: No reverse, no trouble codes.

Complaint: ATF venting out of trans vent, GM trucks, others.
Complaint: Broken P-2 planetary and or broken C-2 clutch hub in spline area.
Complaint: MLPS switch plugs wont come out, possible broken switch or connector upon removal (up to 2004 model years).
Complaint: Truck will not upshift out of first gear, may or may not have codes.
Complaint: Front seal/bell housing area leaks.
Harsh downshifts, Gm 4x4 pick up only with NP 263HD transfer case.
Codes P0746 sol.A stuck off, P0747 sol.A stuck on, P0776 sol.B stuck off,P0777 sol.B stuck on. alone or together and may be with other codes. 


"Has anyone had any problems with their allison transmission? we have a 2002 GMC Sierra 3500 and all of a sudden it won't shift out of 1st/ Low gear? also makes a tranny clunk when it is put into drive. would like thoughts/ideas before taking to dealer. thanks for your help!"

" I soon discovered that the torque converter lockup clutch wasn't working, so the engine was revving higher than usual and engine rpm was changing with power level rather than road speed. We exited in Glenwood Springs to check this out. The VMSpc engine/transmission monitor showed a transmission error at about the time this happened, but gave no useful information - something like "unknown component". I also found that the transmission would not shift to neutral or reverse. VMSpc showed the shift (showed N when I pushed neutral on the transmission control panel). But the console display still showed "6", and it was indeed still in gear. This transmission state is often called "limp mode" - a built-in protective behavior for some types of Allison transmissions when "



In other words they are no better or worse than most other transmissions.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I honestly don't know anyone that has rebuilt an Allison on a stock powered truck. A converter yes but that was on a truck that had plowed commercially for 12 years. I'm sure there is some around but since the transmission has been around in GM pickups for 14 years I'm sure you will find some that had problems. Thanks for the cut and paste though Greg.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sure any time.

I get tired of the old he said he said. crap
why should i believe you or the guy next to you, because you say it's so.....

At times a few facts and a dose of realty is needed.

Out of all of your "friends" how many have a Allison?
That's a purity small # compared to all the Allison's that are out there.

All of them fail, even behind a stock truck.

but, thanks for your report, even if it's biased.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1936741 said:


> I have the Ram ready to go, finally.
> 
> We'll see how the Aisin does.


Lets see some Pictures......Is it Oomkes Green????



JD Dave;1937090 said:


> Herm people that have never owned an Allison don't really understand. On a stock powered truck they're basically indestructible. Some may argue they're are to slow in reverse but the slower speed keeps most people out of trouble.


Your just an Expert on everything....John Deeres, Ventracs, Allison Trans, Snowplowing, Making Kids........Is there anything you don't know aboot.....:whistling:......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1937180 said:


> Lets see some Pictures......Is it Oomkes Green????
> 
> Your just an Expert on everything....John Deeres, Ventracs, Allison Trans, Snowplowing, Making Kids........Is there anything you don't know aboot.....:whistling:......


Unfortunately no. Still fugly white.

I could make a comment or two, but I like Dave.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pretty sure that the Allison is the best tranny on the market. 

Talk to any tranny shop--good or bad--and compare numbers of Allisons failing with Fords and Dodges and it isn't even in the same universe. There's a reason that Allison's are the gold or platinum standard in HD trucks. 

I wish they were in Dodges and Fords. I wish I could order a truck with a choice of engine, tranny, axle, etc just like MD and HD trucks. It's stupid that no one ever jumped on that market. 

I haven't heard many bad things about the Aisin, either. Granted, not as many out there, but what I've heard has been good. 

I will tell you that so far, without a plow prep package, I have yet to come anywhere close to overheating like I did with my KR before I put the correct fan on, the tranny is staying cool and it rides great. I was pushing it hard, too. Temps right around freezing and I was getting on it with the plow all the way up. I am going to add airbags for the front even though it doesn't squat it much. Guess I'll see.

The 2 biggest reasons for going with the Ram: Cummin(g)s and dealer support. Or maybe it should be 6.0 and dealer support. 

PS Dave, you can come back to GR, no worries about a truck starting anymore.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1937169 said:


> sure any time.
> 
> I get tired of the old he said he said. crap
> why should i believe you or the guy next to you, because you say it's so.....
> ...


It seems your the one that's biased. If someone's fried an Allison on a stock truck Id like to hear about it. I'm sure there's quite a few since like I said they've been out for 14 years. Pulling 25k in Arizona will kill an Allison long before plowing snow will. Yes I'm a little biased but my head isn't burried in the sand.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JD Dave;1937241 said:


> It seems your the one that's biased. If someone's fried an Allison on a stock truck Id like to hear about it. I'm sure there's quite a few since like I said they've been out for 14 years. Pulling 25k in Arizona will kill an Allison long before plowing snow will. Yes I'm a little biased but my head isn't burried in the sand.


I wouldn't worry about him to much. He was lecturing me in another thread that 175* is near the limit of the optimal operating temp for a transmission.

Weird how my Allison and 6R140 both run over that consistently, even while unloaded and neither has exploded into a million pieces yet.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Defcon 5;1937180 said:


> Lets see some Pictures......Is it Oomkes Green????
> 
> Your just an Expert on everything....John Deeres, Ventracs, Allison Trans, Snowplowing, Making Kids........Is there anything you don't know aboot.....:whistling:......


No. I think you pretty much covered everything. Lol. On the other side of things I havnt heard one bad thing about the Aisin trans. For Mark's sake and everyone else I hope they're are just as good as an Allison. We all pay far too much for equipment to have problems with it. Mark without your skid steer and 6.0 problems we wouldn't have anything to make fun of you.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

JD Dave;1937253 said:


> Mark without your skid steer and 6.0 problems we wouldn't have anything to make fun of you.


 Yes we would Dave it's Mark. He has wised up a little and not told anybody about his mishaps.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

As much as it pains me to agree with Dave and Mark.

Allison transmission are bar none the best heavy duty transmissions out there.

We run over 250 mixers and a handful of heavy haul trucks with them in them at work...
They are as close to bullet proof as you can get....

The transmissions will far out live the gooberment mandated crap engines we have to run nowadays


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;1937253 said:


> No. I think you pretty much covered everything. Lol. On the other side of things I havnt heard one bad thing about the Aisin trans. For Mark's sake and everyone else I hope they're are just as good as an Allison. We all pay far too much for equipment to have problems with it. Mark without your skid steer and 6.0 problems we wouldn't have anything to make fun of you.


Thanks......I think? Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

blazer2plower;1937262 said:


> Yes we would Dave it's Mark. He has wised up a little and not told anybody about his mishaps.


Go away Dave.

Guess I need to clarify which Daves I like.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1937280 said:


> Go away Dave.
> 
> Guess I need to clarify which Daves I like.


There's no reason hate JDDave Mark.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

blazer2plower;1937281 said:


> There's no reason hate JDDave Mark.


I don't......I was referring to a Hoosier/Hoser Dave.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

WHAT DID I DO Oomkes. I am as clean a preacher's bed sheets.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Last one Mark was this you in a rented skid loader?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1937280 said:


> Go away Dave.
> 
> Guess I need to clarify which Daves I like.





Mark Oomkes;1937282 said:


> I don't......I was referring to a Hoosier/Hoser Dave.





blazer2plower;1937284 said:


> WHAT DID I DO Oomkes. I am as clean a preacher's bed sheets.


Do I sense some tension here????............


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark13;1937251 said:


> I wouldn't worry about him to much. He was lecturing me in another thread that 175* is near the limit of the optimal operating temp for a transmission.
> 
> Weird how my Allison and 6R140 both run over that consistently, even while unloaded and neither has exploded into a million pieces yet.


Here say.
Produce they post or it never happened .

Of course it the best because its what ya run.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

JD Dave;1937241 said:


> It seems your the one that's biased. If someone's fried an Allison on a stock truck Id like to hear about it. I'm sure there's quite a few since like I said they've been out for 14 years. Pulling 25k in Arizona will kill an Allison long before plowing snow will. Yes I'm a little biased but my head isn't burried in the sand.


Shake your head ya still have some sand in your ears.

Not sure how I could be biased when I said they ALl
Have issues even behind a stock engine.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Sno I just don't want Mark to mad at me. 
I like the man. Never met him but would like to.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That's fine be buds.

But if a guy holds a grudge over a debate he can drink his beer someplace else.
Jmo
What I posted about tranny temps.
And whhhaaattt mark towed a truck in with a Allison to be fixed.
No way:waving::waving:




SnoFarmer;1880997 said:


> typical.
> 
> Gee i saw those temps and my tranny still works.
> so you guys are full of crap.....
> ...


But I'm biased hahahaha



SnoFarmer;1880890 said:


> Heat is what sends a transmission to the shop 90% of the time according to the Automatic Transmission Association,
> 
> Only about ten percent of the failures of automatic transmissions with less that 100,000 miles on them are from something other than heat failure.
> 
> ...


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Sno are you still climbing?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SnoFarmer;1937301 said:


> Here say.
> Produce they post or it never happened .
> 
> Of course it the best because its what ya run.


From this thread:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1882175#post1882175



SnoFarmer;1880890 said:


> Heat is what sends a transmission to the shop 90% of the time according to the Automatic Transmission Association,
> 
> Only about ten percent of the failures of automatic transmissions with less that 100,000 miles on them are from something other than heat failure.
> 
> ...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

blazer2plower;1937321 said:


> Sno are you still climbing?


Nice derail

Thumbs Up
Yes, I started training last week.

Do you climb?
Or are you just interested?


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

The last time i climbed I was in the army In Vermont. I am not what you call climbing material.
5'7" 230# I did enjoy it when i did do it. But it's not for me. I like the white water and my kayak. 
You climbing guys are waaaaay out their. Something about hanging upside down by your feet at 3000' just to get a better hold. 
I thought you had all your training done. Or do you need to recert every so often?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

blazer2plower;1937312 said:


> Sno I just don't want Mark to mad at me.
> I like the man. Never met him but would like to.


Pffft, you derailed my thread-something I abhor-so now I'm really mad. Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;1937332 said:


> Nice derail
> 
> Thumbs Up
> Yes, I started training last week.
> ...


I'm going to the mods. NO one can derail my threads. Lolol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

So will it snow tomorrow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;1937445 said:


> So will it snow tomorrow?


Now I'm REALLY mad.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

tjctransport;1936697 said:


> why downgrade?
> the 4R100 is good for well over 1000 FTLBS torque. the allison is only good for around 900 FTLBS torque.


For the record all trucks have issues but since this thread happens to be about transmissions, I will offer that we have in our fleet the following;
02 3500 Chevy Duramax with an Allison - 235k no transmission issues
03 4500 GMC Duramax with an Allison - 100k no transmission issues
05 3500 GMC Duramax with an Allison - 90k no transmission issues
08 3500 Chevy Duramax with an Allison - 85k no transmission issues
04 3500 Chevy gas, conventional trans - replaced three or four
06 3500 Chevy gas, conventional trans - replaced three or four
12 3500 Chevy gas, conventional trans - not yet :redbounce

All of the above were purchased new and have pulled trailers and plowed snow every season since purchase with the exception of the 03 4500 which has hauled around much more than it should have. This has been our experience. The dealership we use sell a lot of plow trucks as Mark O will attest to. They are just not seeing the Allisons in for transmission repairs. Before I put this (at least my piece) to rest, the additional 100 lbs of torque referred to above does not do anyone any good when the darn thing is broke. Just sayin.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1935723 said:


> Just proving trip edges saves transmissions.


I stand by this until SnoFarmer proves me otherwise.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

blazer2plower;1937386 said:


> The last time i climbed I was in the army In Vermont. I am not what you call climbing material.
> 5'7" 230# I did enjoy it when i did do it. But it's not for me. I like the white water and my kayak.
> You climbing guys are waaaaay out their. Something about hanging upside down by your feet at 3000' just to get a better hold.
> I thought you had all your training done. Or do you need to recert every so often?


Lol because its fun...
Just physical training, it hasn't snowed enough to stay in good shape.
I have let my first aid training slip....

------------
I trip edge plows save transmissions :laughing:
I think I had a couple of posts in that thread..

with a trip edge and a full trip in one plow
Every tranny should last forever.

------
I was wondering how long it was going to take before the wheels fell off of this thread.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Herm Witte;1937604 said:


> For the record all trucks have issues but since this thread happens to be about transmissions, I will offer that we have in our fleet the following;
> 02 3500 Chevy Duramax with an Allison - 235k no transmission issues
> 03 4500 GMC Duramax with an Allison - 100k no transmission issues
> 05 3500 GMC Duramax with an Allison - 90k no transmission issues
> ...


i said the 4R100 is good for * WELL OVER* 1000 forque. not good for 1000.
the "100 lbs" torque you refer to is closer to 5-600 lbs torque.

and have seen way more allisons puke their guts out all over the ground than i have 4R100's.

a friend just traded in his 09 3500 2 wheel drive dually with 37,000 miles on it. never plowed, only used to move boats around. chevy just put the third allison trans in it. the frame is rotted, brake lines rotted out once already, shocks replaced because they rotted off the truck.
never been off road, never been in water. 
the ford dealer offered him $19,500 for it on trade for a F-350.

th w4R100


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Herm Witte;1937604 said:


> For the record all trucks have issues but since this thread happens to be about transmissions, I will offer that we have in our fleet the following;
> 02 3500 Chevy Duramax with an Allison - 235k no transmission issues
> 03 4500 GMC Duramax with an Allison - 100k no transmission issues
> 05 3500 GMC Duramax with an Allison - 90k no transmission issues
> ...


Well I see your problem, none of those have blue ovals on the front.

94 F150 plowed all its life. E4OD 244K all original. Still have it as a back up. 
02 F350 current plow truck. 199K And I have a heavy foot in the snow. :laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

tjctransport;1938111 said:


> and have seen way more allisons puke their guts out all over the ground than i have 4R100's.


noo tell me it isn't true.........
there sure is going to be a run on tissue.:crying::crying:


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

As a Dave, I think it's important to contribute my 2 cents. And keep this thread on track...

So, if the Allison is bulletprooof, and we're hoping the Aisin is too, and the 4R100 and 5R110 are also considered to be reliable - so therefore all things being equal....

Is it not to one's advantage to purchase diesel powered trucks over gas powered simply based on the transmission performance? By the time you rebuild a gasser trans a couple of times, aren't you the same $$ as the diesel with stronger trans option?

My experiences - have/had own(ed) 5 Dmax/Allison combos, not trans troubles at all. Have/had own(ed) at least ten 5.7 or 6.0 gassers with 4L80/5L80/6l80 combos, and have at last count 5 failures (mostly reverse band, one output shaft). And a 4L60 on top of that too. 

Also have 2 Fords with Eatons - they're pretty good too, but you have to row your own.




I'll go back to letting my wife stir the Sunday soup now....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1938230 said:


> noo tell me it isn't true.........
> there sure is going to be a run on tissue.:crying::crying:


It was said on the internet do it must be true.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

this thread makes think of this.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If I had a choice for a transmission, #1 would be the Allison, hands down. Pretty sure anyone with half a brain would agree. Without any experience I can't say the Aisin would be #2, so I would go with the Torqshift.

Not sure I would classify the 4R100 with the Allison or Torqshift.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Mark Oomkes;1937240 said:


> I wish I could order a truck with a choice of engine, tranny, axle, etc just like MD and HD trucks. It's stupid that no one ever jumped on that market.


For enough money you can! Pretty sure a few years back Merchant Automotive in Zeeland was putting a DMAX/Allison in a superduty. Guess the guy didn't care for the 6.0 (or maybe he blew it up) and still liked the look of the superduty. I know of another guy here in town with a Cummins in his superduty. Lots of people dont care for the older Ford diesel drivetrain, but still love the look of the superduty. One way to have the best of both worlds.

My father inlaws truck of choice... Superduty, Cummins, Allison. Now if only he had the money...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Plowtoy;1939482 said:


> For enough money you can! Pretty sure a few years back Merchant Automotive in Zeeland was putting a DMAX/Allison in a superduty. Guess the guy didn't care for the 6.0 (or maybe he blew it up) and still liked the look of the superduty. I know of another guy here in town with a Cummins in his superduty. Lots of people dont care for the older Ford diesel drivetrain, but still love the look of the superduty. One way to have the best of both worlds.
> 
> My father inlaws truck of choice... Superduty, Cummins, Allison. Now if only he had the money...


I was close, before mine burned. Super Duty with a 12v. Wish I still had the truck, even though I do like my Ram.

It's a dream to do it again, just because.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1939489 said:


> I was close, before mine burned. Super Duty with a 12v. Wish I still had the truck, even though I do like my Ram.
> 
> It's a dream to do it again, just because.


So.....All the "new" trucks in the Oomkes fleet will be Ram Cummings from now on?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I don't see me going back to Fords.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1939703 said:


> I don't see me going back to Fords.


Have you seen the video where the guy takes the sledge hammer to the new aluminum F150. I was surprised how well it took the hits. It will be interesting to see how they last and if they carry over to the Super Duty.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

JD Dave;1939708 said:


> Have you seen the video where the guy takes the sledge hammer to the new aluminum F150. I was surprised how well it took the hits. It will be interesting to see how they last and if they carry over to the Super Duty.


Just read an article(my daughter read it to me)......Within the next 2 years they will start making F250-F350 in the aluminium body's

My concern is repair costs and will the insurance company's take a proactive approach and raise rates on aluminum body vehicles......


----------

